# Minimum # of t's for label inside?



## mmmgreilly (Nov 15, 2005)

Does anyone Know of the minimum # of t's you must order for a company to put your label in it? 2,000? 5,000? I may have a big order and would like to have my label put in.

Thanks.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Usually you buy the labels from one company, and then have another company actually sew the labels in. Companies that sew the labels in usually have low minimums, but the companies that you buy the custom lables from usually have minimums of about 1500.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If you are buying directly from the manufacturer and you want them to put your labels in at the time the shirt is sewn together, you are usually looking at quantities of 1000+ shirts.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Where are you getting your shirts from? From some earlier research, I know someone at Royal Apparel told me that they have a minimum of 60 shirts for relabeling. 

I've got a company in my state that relabels my shirts with no minimums. I have my shirts shipped there, they relabel them, then give a break on the shipping to me.


----------



## bushidosoul (Feb 6, 2006)

could you let us know what company?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Sure! No problem!

Seams Reasonable, Inc.
Red Boiling Springs, TN 
(615) 699-3946
seamsrea at nctc dot com

No website.


----------



## Mr.4ColorProcess (Dec 5, 2005)

Have you considered heat transfer neck labels like the kind Disney, Juicy Couture, and Looney Tunes use?

-- Jimmy


----------



## NARC72 (Aug 10, 2005)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Sure! No problem!
> 
> Seams Reasonable, Inc.
> Red Boiling Springs, TN
> ...


Does this company provide the labels also?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

NARC72 said:


> Does this company provide the labels also?


No, they do not provide labels. They just sew them in!


----------



## bushidosoul (Feb 6, 2006)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Sure! No problem!
> 
> Seams Reasonable, Inc.
> Red Boiling Springs, TN
> ...


How does it cost to have say 100 - 200 shirts labels sewed? What were the rates you got?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I get my labels sewn in where the other label was, which costs me $.35 per label. No minimums.

Anymore questions, just ask. 

p.s. 
They are GREAT to work with!

Also, we've been trying to find a local place to do it for us, and that's been a pain. My wife called a few places today (20) and all but 2 said they couldn't do. Of the 2 that did, one said they would need to see the shirts and labels to give an accurate quote (my wife's on the way there now!) and the other said it would cost $3 per shirt! (must be on some moonshine or something!)


----------



## honeyflip (Nov 1, 2005)

Interesting thread. Thanks for all the info. As I know nothing at all about sewing label process, let me ask what might be a dumb question. Does the company that sews the labels in remove the old labels? Or, when you buy the blank shirts in quantity from whomever (Alternative Apparel, Gildan, etc.), do they supply the shirts without labels? How does that work?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

No dumb questions!

Right now I get ProClub shirts. They come with a single woven label. The company that I use takes the old ProClub label out, and replaces it with my woven label. 

I know some companies will put labels in for you, if you supply them with the labels. Most of them have pretty large minimums for this (1,000), but there are some that have fewer minimums. I think Royal Apparel has a minimum of 60 and they will put your label in instead of theirs. I'll have to check that though.


----------



## honeyflip (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh okay. Cool. Thanks for the info. I'm about to go online with my store and, if the numbers warrant it, relabeling is definitely in the future.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Relabelling rates vary a lot, so shop around.

I've had quotes for 100 shirts of 30 to 90 cents.


----------



## Royaltygirl (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey,
Question for you..
When you are having your label put in do they keep the part of the label w/ thread count and care instructions in?
I hope you understand what I am talking about. also, where do you order your labels from? Sorry..lots of questions.. 
Thanks


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

*Make Your Own!!*

The great thing about labels is, you can make your own!

Simply choose a thin fabric that washes well, like a twill or a fine woven fabric. Print some heat transfers with a laser printer or inkjet, cut out...


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

That's if you want a print on a label.

My labels are completely woven. Company name and all!


----------

